
TPU V3 - jamesblonde
https://9to5google.com/2018/05/08/google-introduces-tpu-v3-0-the-next-generation-of-machine-learning-processors/
======
jamesblonde
Google have announced TPU v3.0. Highlights:

* Liquid cooled (oooh)

* 8 times the performance of the TPU v2.0 (allegedly)

